# Water Treatment Books



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any good, comprehensive water treatment books? Figured I should have one or two on my book shelf.

I've found a number of textbooks out there that are in the $80-150 range, which is a little steep for me, but I suppose I might consider it if it turns out to be a totally comprehensive book. Of course, I hate to buy a book online, spend a ton of money, and then learn it doesn't have what I'm looking for. So, I'm wondering if anyone has recommendations.

Basically, I would like to have a complete manual of all possible ways to treat water.

Boiling
Distillation
Filters (fiber, ceramic, sand, activated carbon)
Ultraviolet/Solar Purification
Additives (bleach/chlorine/iodine/H2O2?)
Other?

Ideally, the book would have exemplary, practical, step-by-step instructions for building each type of water purification system.


----------

